# The Old Man's House Down the Road



## harriethorne (Sep 28, 2012)

This is my first post so go easy on me, but please do not take these images, it is illegal. as these particular prints are actually currently on exhibition in London.


I don't know much about this Old Man. 
But I can only go by what I learnt from looking at was left behind.

This poor semidetached house on a busy main road, is just gone un noticed and forgotten. 

He lived on his own. as there was no signs of womens clothing. 
He was obsessed with horses and america and the wild west, which he owned a lot of books on. 

It really does just look like he got up one morning though made breakfast, left and never came back!
So sad, and I cannot describe the atmosphere inside it.





























































































Thanks for viewing


----------



## st33ly (Sep 28, 2012)

Fantastic shots mate! I think the reason why he never came back was because he forgot his glasses and couldn't find his way.


----------



## harriethorne (Sep 28, 2012)

Could be. wish I knew though.


----------



## krela (Sep 28, 2012)

Very evocative photos, thanks.


----------



## amarisfionn (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice report .. I'm liking the sewing box! Good first post


----------



## Judderman62 (Sep 28, 2012)

cracking report, nice pics of an interesting site


----------



## abel101 (Sep 29, 2012)

nice first set, very thoughtful images, especially like the photo with the lotto tickets, does make the mind wonder

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 29, 2012)

What an ace find. Great first post, you've set the bar high on that one  You know we'll be expecting more like that now...


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 29, 2012)

Beautiful photos, cheers for sharing, good luck with the exhibition!


----------



## Seahorse (Sep 29, 2012)

The plaque above the fireplace would be quite a clue to his background. Much respect.


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 29, 2012)

*Very VERY good first report that! Such a lovely little place!! 
More please...*


----------



## st33ly (Sep 29, 2012)

what is the plaque then?


----------



## Seahorse (Sep 29, 2012)

st33ly said:


> what is the plaque then?



I know it's a bit blurry, but I'll take a guess that he was in the RSDG.


----------



## harriethorne (Sep 29, 2012)

Seahorse said:


> The plaque above the fireplace would be quite a clue to his background. Much respect.



I can't see a plaque..?
But from what I can see, and if I can remember correctly.. it's just a mirror with a picture of a horse stuck on it above the fireplace.


----------



## harriethorne (Sep 29, 2012)

Seahorse said:


> I know it's a bit blurry, but I'll take a guess that he was in the RSDG.



oh I know what bit you mean now. sorry being blind. 
yeah im personally not sure what that is. what's the RSDG?


----------



## harriethorne (Sep 29, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> What an ace find. Great first post, you've set the bar high on that one  You know we'll be expecting more like that now...



Ha thank you. 
Well everything seems a bit lost at the moment. haven't had a good explore in months 
i'm still on the look out though all the time.


----------



## krela (Sep 29, 2012)

harriethorne said:


>



Half way up the brick chimney breast on the left, as Seahorse says, is a plaque with the RSDG emblem on it.






Although it may be more likely that it is actually the emblem of the Royal Scots Greys as the RSDG weren't formed until 1971 and they inherited the emblem from them.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 29, 2012)

Brill first post its left me thinking what the hell did happen?


----------



## harriethorne (Sep 29, 2012)

krela said:


> Half way up the brick chimney breast on the left, as Seahorse says, is a plaque with the RSDG emblem on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh wow, that's really interesting. thank you for finding that out. 
It's amazing how you did from that photo. 
very appreciated!


----------



## glinny (Sep 29, 2012)

Very impressive!


----------



## krela (Sep 29, 2012)

harriethorne said:


> oh wow, that's really interesting. thank you for finding that out.
> It's amazing how you did from that photo.
> very appreciated!



Aah you're welcome. We're a mine of useless information here.


----------



## harriethorne (Sep 29, 2012)

does anyone have any suggestions on where i could venture next?


----------



## Seahorse (Sep 29, 2012)

krela said:


> Although it may be more likely that it is actually the emblem of the Royal Scots Greys as the RSDG weren't formed until 1971 and they inherited the emblem from them.



Aye, you could be right. Given his age, he could have been pre 71. Assuming at least a couple of the kilts are from back in the day, they could feasibly be Dalziel tartan, though it's difficult to tell.


----------



## sploradora (Sep 29, 2012)

what a beautiful find, amazing how things are just trapped in time, thanks for sharing


----------



## Lucky Pants (Sep 29, 2012)

Wonderful report cannot wait to see more ,thanks.


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Sep 29, 2012)

Poor thing. I'm afraid the old gentleman was as forgotten as his house. As an aging bachelor myself, my worst fear is to outlive those who care about me and to be the last to remember.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Sep 30, 2012)

The Scottish connection is further enhanced with the "Cumbrae Supply Company, based in Paisley" box on the table.

(A tenuous enhancment I grant you )


----------



## sonyes (Sep 30, 2012)

Excellent report, and some lovely pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chapmand (Sep 30, 2012)

really enjoyed this report, wasnt quite sure what to expect when i first started reading but great pictures.


----------



## thewhiteroom23 (Sep 30, 2012)

Really like these pics. Makes you feel sorry for the Old Man...


----------



## donss (Oct 28, 2012)

A fine report: loved the 1970's pans.... classic.

Thank you.


----------



## Bones out (Oct 28, 2012)

Very interesting. The fact there is a photograph of a small boy would indicate there is 'family' so I wonder why its been left to fall down?

Good first post there! . Cheers


----------



## mrtoby (Oct 28, 2012)

I went here early last Saturday. Its been stripped, emptied and is having work done next door. Loved the look of these pics Harriet- I hunted it out and came up short, I was too late.


----------



## Fluffster (Nov 3, 2012)

Bonesout said:


> The fact there is a photograph of a small boy would indicate there is 'family' so I wonder why its been left to fall down?



I spotted that and thought the same. The fact it's now been stripped and is being worked on, I guess it's been tied up in some inheritance dispute for years and it's finally been sorted.

I'm torn about a lot of these old houses; I love the 'time capsule' aspect but it's heart breaking, especially in some of the grander properties, to see beautiful antiques and architectural features go to ruin.

Fantastic report, thank you.


----------



## Stussy (Nov 5, 2012)

Amazing place, shame its now sadly gone! Wouldn't surprise me if the builders just bagged everything and binned the lot, lets hope not!
Excellent first report, absolutely fantastic!


----------



## ObliqueStrategy (Nov 5, 2012)

Great report and superb photography 

In fact, I'll go on to say its one of the best I've seen on here. Granted, I'm a new member, but you get the idea


----------



## ObliqueStrategy (Nov 6, 2012)

One further question Harriet, what camera and lens did you use to capture the shots?


----------



## harriethorne (Nov 8, 2012)

ObliqueStrategy said:


> One further question Harriet, what camera and lens did you use to capture the shots?



Um, i think it was just my old canon 400d with the standard 18-50mm lens. i went the weekend before i got a canon 600d ha  but i feel just because it's not an expensive camera and lenses, doesnt mean you still cant take good pictures! 

thanks for asking!


----------



## strider8173 (Nov 9, 2012)

nice report. im still waiting to find a house like this... is it bad that i have the same reed checked shirt?


----------



## strider8173 (Nov 9, 2012)

strider8173 said:


> nice report. im still waiting to find a house like this... is it bad that i have the same reed checked shirt?



or red. that would be how its spelt


----------



## Hendreforgan (Nov 9, 2012)

Seahorse said:


> The plaque above the fireplace would be quite a clue to his background. Much respect.



On close inspection this plaque show the badge of the "Scots Greys" - of Waterloo fame and hence the French eagle - which were known as the 2nd Dragoons from 1877 to 1971 and during WW2 they used horses in Palestine and ended up as an armoured regiment.

Looking at the age of the photo - if it is him - then could he be a Trooper from that unit one wonders?


----------



## void13 (Nov 28, 2012)

on the fire place it look like and old man in th mirror and he doesnt lookhappy !


----------



## MPurbex (Nov 29, 2012)

great report and great photos!


----------



## Drew Peacock (Dec 13, 2012)

What an incredible report. Many shots detailed yet seemingly tragic; that small portrait of the man is what got me the most, and that due to the fact that his house has not been scallied, is what adds to how odd this find really is.


----------



## Jet48 (Dec 14, 2012)

Great pics like a time warp such a shame its gone now. Thanks for posting


----------



## MrDan (Dec 19, 2012)

Absolutely amazing, really takes you in to this man's life, it genuinely does make you wonder what an earth actually happened? Where did he go?!


----------



## Pixie_Suicide (Dec 21, 2012)

What a fab find! Cracking first report!


----------



## Bigdavey2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Wonderful work


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Mar 23, 2013)

such a shame to see what once was somebody s home to be left like this with all belongings.. Great pics.


----------

